# iproute2 tunneling/routing question

## sammy2ooo

Hello guys

I am trying to simulate a shared care-of address mobile ip scenario. Let's assume the following network:

```
Subnet A:   192.168.1.0/24

HA:         192.168.1.10/24

Router:     192.168.1.1/24

Subnet B:   192.168.10.0/24

FA:         192.168.10.10/24

Router:     192.168.10.1/24

MN HoA:     192.168.1.40/24 (wlan0:0)

MN@FN:      192.168.10.51/24 <== via DHCP 

def GW:     192.168.10.1/24  <== via DHCP

```

```

HA # sysctl -w net.ipv4.conf.eth0.proxy_arp=1

HA # sysctl -w net.ipv4.conf.all.forwarding=1

HA # sysctl -w net.ipv4.ip_forward=1

HA # ip tunnel add tun0 mode ipip remote 192.168.10.10 local 192.168.1.10 ttl 64

HA # ip link set tun0 up

HA # ip addr add 10.0.0.1/30 dev tun0

HA # ip route add 192.168.1.40/32 dev tun0 

FA # sysctl -w net.ipv4.ip_forward=1 

FA # sysctl -w net.ipv4.conf.all_forwarding=1

FA # ip tunnel add tun0 mode ipip remote 192.168.1.10 local 192.168.10.10 ttl 64

FA # ip link set tun0 up 

FA # ip addr add 10.0.0.2/30 dev tun0 

FA # ip route add 192.168.1.40/24 dev br0 

MN # ip addr add 192.168.1.40/24 label wlan0:0 dev wlan0

MN # ip route add 

MN # route add -host 192.168.10.10 dev wlan0 
```

Why I am not able to ping 192.168.1.40 from a host situated in subnet 192.168.1.0? I really would be happy if someone could help me with this

----------

## HalfAdder

Can you get some info about the router configuration, maybe the problem is there...

----------

